# Las 14 mas excentricas guitarras electricas en la red.



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 15, 2009)

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...-on-the-internet-198301?cpn=RSS&source=MRNEWS


----------



## matrix01 (Ago 16, 2009)

hola Barry Lyndon muy interesante tu aporte me sorprendido no sabia que abria gente que se habia hecho ese tipo de guitarras                 . un saludo de matrix


----------



## pablo_4 (Ago 16, 2009)

jajaja ta reee buenoooooo!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Guitarras excentricaws para gente excentrica. Exelente aporte.

Saludos.


----------

